# Blank screen after installation and reboot on uefi+gpt



## celebrimbor (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I just installed the latest FreeBSD RC1 uefi image http://ftp.es.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/10.1/FreeBSD-10.1-RC1-amd64-uefi-memstick.img on my Samsung ATIV Book 4 laptop with UEFI+GPT. Everything installed fine. But when I rebooted after install, I cannot see anything on screen.

Here's what I have on different partitions:


```
/dev/sda1: UUID="86B8-17A6" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="33362138-ceec-4423-a591-367b1fe0bad5" 
/dev/sda2: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="6d552c96-e604-418d-98de-bfbfa411c7cf" 
/dev/sda3: UUID="7E5C6FA85C6F5A43" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="fb6d7c89-d281-4645-acf0-b49bdded45dd" 
/dev/sda4: UUID="800be79b-4417-4e09-9dd5-6a190d3c4e5e" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="anoia" PARTUUID="81bcc066-a4c5-4b59-bdcc-c922e0691c21" 
/dev/sda5: UUID="f798ca2e-ba47-4537-b8e4-9a0619228f8b" TYPE="swap" PARTUUID="15554ad8-48f7-11e4-aa21-50b7c3104091" 
/dev/sda6: UUID="745462a1-9b9b-45c4-9c04-9f780b6044de" TYPE="jfs" PARTLABEL="pronoia" PARTUUID="131354e9-fd3d-4889-8638-cc696308a406" 
/dev/sda7: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="NO_NAME" UUID="1BD5-10F5" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="c429392e-4f2f-11e4-9529-50b7c3104091" 
/dev/sda8: LABEL="metanoia" UUID="c99b83ab-91e9-460e-bfaa-104a8a3e9a8a" TYPE="xfs" PARTUUID="313cdce9-435c-4ed8-b58a-5c0e11b560a2" 
/dev/sda9: UUID="5435a8e7ff6d93b9" TYPE="ufs" PARTUUID="c429bd2c-4f2f-11e4-9529-50b7c3104091"
```

Here, sda7 is efi partition created by FreeBSD installer and sda9 is where the UFS root partition resides. 

I have added the following menuentries to my 
	
	



```
/etc/grub.d/40_custom
```
 for FreeBSD:

```
menuentry "FreeBSD" --class freebsd --class bsd --class os {
 insmod ufs2
 insmod bsd
 set root=(hd0,9)
 kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
 kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s9a
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
 set kFreeBSD.hw.psm.synaptics_support=1
}
menuentry "FreeBSD try2" --class freebsd --class bsd --class os {
 insmod part_gpt
 insmod ufs2
 set root='(hd1,gpt9)'
 echo Loading kernel of FreeBSD kernel ...
 kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
 kfreebsd_loadenv /boot/device.hints
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad1p9
 set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
}
menuentry "FreeBSD superuser" {
    set root=(hd0,9)
    chainloader +1
}
menuentry "FreeBSD (/boot/loader)" {
    insmod ufs2
    set root=(hd0,9,a)
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
menuentry "FreeBSD without a" {
    insmod ufs2
    set root=(hd0,9)
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
menuentry "FreeBSD take2" {
    insmod ufs2
    search --no-floppy --file /boot/loader
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
menuentry "FreeBSD again" {
    insmod ufs2
    search --no-floppy --file --set=root /boot/loader
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
menuentry "FreeBSD another" {
    insmod ufs2
    search --no-floppy --file /boot/loader --set=root /boot/loader
    kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```

Some of these option yield a boot error while for some options, I simply see a blank screen (After a few seconds in blank screen, I can also increase and decrease brightness using the brightness keys. So I've assumed that the os is loaded at least). 
I also tried adding 
	
	



```
set hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf but I still receive a blank screen.

What should I do to boot the system correctly?

Some more info: 
The live USB booted fine in UEFI mode. I've tried installing the image in CSM compatible and UEFI mode at two different times but the problem persists.


----------

